# Samsung T240 - Darstellungsproblem



## Alex Duschek (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin in Sachen DualDisplay-Betrieb ein blutiger Anfänger und hab hier ein etwas nerviges Problem, was ich nicht in den Griff kriege. Situation sieht wie folgt aus:

- Laptop HP Compaq 6715b -> Auflösung 1680 * 1050
- Samsung T240 über VGA -> Aufläsung 1920 * 1200
- Betriebsystem Windows 7 RC 1 (denke nicht, dass da die Ursache liegt)

Lasse ich den Desktop auf den T240 klonen, funktioniert das nur in der Auflösung 1680 * 1050, er gibt mir da leider nicht das volle Potential des Bildschirms. Klappe ich nun den Laptop zu oder lasse die Anzeige nur über den Samsung laufen, erhalte ich zwar 1920 * 1200 Auflösung, jedoch hat das Bild einen extremen lila Stich und das Bild ist um gute 200 Pixel nach links verschoben ... soll heißen, ich seh mein Startmenü nicht, hab aber rechts einen schwarzen Balken (zusätzlich zu den schwarzen Balken, die vermutlich daher kommen, dass das Bild nicht in die Breite gestreckt wird TROTZ der richtigen Auflösung). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bringt auch ein Betätigen der Taste für die automatische Einstellung des Samsungs keine Besserung.
Aktueller Workaround: Ich ändere die Auflösung zuerst auf 1680 und dann wieder zurück -> Farbe, Position und Auflösung passen dann. Aber eigentlich sollte es das doch nicht brauchen?

Und irgendwie scheint es nicht möglich, beim Klonen auf den Displays unterschiedliche Auflösungen zu haben...seh ich das richtig?

Bin auf Antworten gespannt


----------



## port29 (22. Juni 2009)

Alex Duschek hat gesagt.:


> Und irgendwie scheint es nicht möglich, beim Klonen auf den Displays unterschiedliche Auflösungen zu haben...seh ich das richtig?



Wenn du das Monitorbild klonst, dann bestimmt die Auflösung das Gerät mit der schlechtesten Auflösung. Das ist eben so...

Wie die Geschichte mit dem schwarzen Rand zustande kommt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du einfach den Desktop auf diesen externen Monitor erweiterst?


----------



## Alex Duschek (22. Juni 2009)

Echt? Dachte eigentlich, dass das kein Problem sein sollte in der heutigen Zeit mit verschiedenen Auflösungen zu fahren...  naja ...

Beim Erweitern hab ich rechts und links auch Balken bei 1920...1680er Auflösung geht wunderbar. Auflösung ändern bringt mir leider die Balken auch nicht weg....


----------

